# Dog food rating site: Please comment on Authority



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

On one of those dog food rating sites, a brand called Authority (which the writeup at the Petsmart site said is made for them) is rated quite high (ie, Timberwolf Organics lamb and venison rated 136, Solid Gold Bison rated 123, Eagle Pack Holistic 119, Authority Harvest 116, Innova Evo 114, Natural Balance Duck and Potato 114)
Anyway, I had never heard of Authority; here's the writeup/ingredients:

"You want the best for your Dog. As the makers of Authority Dog Food, so do we. That's why Authority contains the finest ingredients, like real lamb as our #1 ingredient. We never use fillers, artificial colors, flavors or preservatives. From bright eyes and a shiny coat, to strong muscles, teeth and bones, there's a healthy difference you can see.
Available in Mini Chunk and Chunk formulas. Mini Chunk has a smaller kibble size, ideal for toy or small breed adult dogs. Chunk has a normal kibble size, ideal for medium breed adult dogs. The crunchy kibble helps reduce tarter and plaque build-up for whiter teeth and fresher breath.
*Ingredients:*


Mini Chunk: Lamb, Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Wheat, Wheat Germ Meal, Oat Groats, Rice Bran, Brewers Rice, Beef Tallow (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Flavor, Dried Egg Product, Canola Oil, Corn Oil, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Vitamin and Mineral Supplements (Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Ascorbic Acid), Copper Sulfate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, D Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamin Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement).
Chunk: Lamb, Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Wheat, Wheat Germ Meal, Oat Groats, Rice Bran, Brewers Rice, Beef Tallow (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Flavor, Dried Egg Product, Canola Oil, Corn Oil, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Vitamin and Mineral Supplements (Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Ascorbic Acid), Copper Sulfate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, D Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamin Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement).
 *Guaranteed Analysis:*


Mini Chunk: Crude Protein (min) 22.0%, Crude Fat (min) 12.0%, Crude Fiber (max) 4.0%, Moisture (max) 10.0%, Calcium (min) 1.2%, Phosphorus (min) 1.1%, Zinc (min) 175mg/kg, Selenium (min) 0.15mg/kg, Vitamin A (min) 15,000 IU/kg, Vitamin E (min) 200 IU/kg, Omega-6 Fatty Acids (min) 2.0%*, Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min) .30%*, Vitamin C (min) 20 mg/kg*.
Chunk: Crude Protein (min) 26.0%, Crude Fat (min) 14.0%, Crude Fiber (max) 4.0%, Moisture (max) 10.0%, Calcium (min) 1.1%, Phosphorus (min) 1.0%, Zinc (min) 175mg/kg, Selenium (min) 0.15mg/kg, Vitamin A (min) 15,000 IU/kg, Vitamin E (min) 225 IU/kg, Omega-6 Fatty Acids (min) 3.0%*, Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min) 0.25%*, Vitamin C (min) 20 mg/kg*.
 _* Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient 
_
_Profile._
*Calorie Content:*


Mini Chunk: 3,565 kcal/kg metabolizable energy (calculated)
Chunk: 3,565 kcal/kg metabolizable energy (calculated)"

What is puzzling is, why are the protein and fat % different in the mini chunk and chunk? Which would be better for a 5 year old, not extremely active GR?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

They are rated in the middle on most food sites....not the best not the worst. 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/authority-dog-food-dry/

I have the mini chunks for Scout but was looking into better food. He loves it, no issues but would like him to be on something better. My understanding is they use meat filler as the majority of the nugget and seems high in carbs. But I'm just learning all this stuff too and we have lots of people who know it better.


----------

